# clear serving



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

what brands & typed of white/clear serving are there. I've used bcy halo .014 and have noticed strings like winers choice have a ticker serving that also comes out clear, and I like it better, seems more durable
what do you guys use?


----------



## LBR (Jan 1, 2004)

If you want thicker, just get a larger size of Halo, like .019 or even .021.


----------



## Ray knight (Jan 9, 2012)

Halo is not the most clear since it cannot serve very tight. Try white 3D, 2x or Bullwhip if you want it really clear.


----------



## wolf44 (Mar 31, 2009)

how does the bullwhip and 2x hold up on the buss cable end serving?


----------



## Brian from GA (Aug 15, 2002)

I use Brownell 1D in .19 for all my end serving and have had no issues. The white is clear.


----------



## Hoytalpha35 (Apr 5, 2011)

wolf44 said:


> how does the bullwhip and 2x hold up on the buss cable end serving?


Bullwhip will be good on the buss cables. I've used a little with no issue. I haven't used much 2X, but there much better choices out there. 

Best luck I've had for clearing it up is Brownell Liquid lok before serving and finish it with Cam-ez the next day when I check my finished lengths.


----------



## Ray knight (Jan 9, 2012)

Bullwhip is super abrasion resistant and can be served VERY tight. I always use it on lower buss cables and rollers. I always use liquid lok judiciously before serving and i polish the serving after its finished to get it super clean and smooth.


----------



## Rut Addiction (Dec 11, 2008)

Ray, could you explain how you "polish the serving"? what do you use?


----------



## Ray knight (Jan 9, 2012)

Rut Addiction said:


> Ray, could you explain how you "polish the serving"? what do you use?


I squeeze the serving with a slightly damp shop towel with liquid lok while its spinning on the serving machine and go over it until its smooth, clean and shiny. Then a dry towel same thing. I am just super OCD perfectionist. I have a lot of extra steps that are not really "needed" but combined make a perfect, flawless string. Thats all i care about. I don't care if it takes an hour to make a control cable  as long as its PERFECT then i am happy. Any thought of wax showing in my servings is no good. I actually go over them with a loupe and make sure they are perfect. No joke! I only build 2-3 sets/day though so i can take my time and be crazy like that.


----------



## bucks/bulls (May 23, 2010)

What diameter do you use with the bull whip ray?


----------



## Ray knight (Jan 9, 2012)

Its .014


----------



## bucks/bulls (May 23, 2010)

Cool..thanks for the tip ray..I get halo pretty darn clear,between serving tight and clarifier..but always room for improvement..

Sent from my LGL75C using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ray knight (Jan 9, 2012)

bucks/bulls said:


> Cool..thanks for the tip ray..I get halo pretty darn clear,between serving tight and clarifier..but always room for improvement..
> 
> Sent from my LGL75C using Tapatalk 2


Halo always breaks on me. I hate that stuff! Not strong enough for my taste. Finished diameter of served .014 Bullwhip is quite a bit smaller than .014 Halo. Its really good for high strand count cables. Its about the finished size of 2x.


----------



## bucks/bulls (May 23, 2010)

Ray knight said:


> Halo always breaks on me. I hate that stuff! Not strong enough for my taste. Finished diameter of served .014 Bullwhip is quite a bit smaller than .014 Halo. Its really good for high strand count cables. Its about the finished size of 2x.


I just crank up my string tension around 375 and keep my bieter rollin bout 6 lbs..I had some breaking issues early on,but this seems to work for me..I still get the occasional breakage from a handwound spool though,when the serving kinda gets tangled on the spool (if that makes sinse)..ofcourse that always has to happen right at the end of the serving length to..deffinately gonna get me some bullwhip,I do to many strings with clear serving to not lol..

Sent from my LGL75C using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ray knight (Jan 9, 2012)

bucks/bulls said:


> I just crank up my string tension around 375 and keep my bieter rollin bout 6 lbs..I had some breaking issues early on,but this seems to work for me..I still get the occasional breakage from a handwound spool though,when the serving kinda gets tangled on the spool (if that makes sinse)..ofcourse that always has to happen right at the end of the serving length to..deffinately gonna get me some bullwhip,I do to many strings with clear serving to not lol..
> 
> Sent from my LGL75C using Tapatalk 2


6lbs...thats the issue i have with halo. I serve everything at 11-15# at 425# on the machine. I wind my own serving spools too and i wind the spools really tight so i don't get binding issues in the spool.


----------



## bucks/bulls (May 23, 2010)

Ray knight said:


> 6lbs...thats the issue i have with halo. I serve everything at 11-15# at 425# on the machine. I wind my own serving spools too and i wind the spools really tight so i don't get binding issues in the spool.


Do you use a winder for your hand spools?? I was thinkn about just buying some 1 lb spools and hand spooling...but that seems like a lot of effort when my time is already stretched thin..but I hear it worth the effort..
I've served around 10 lbs with the halo,but I usually only go that tight for bows I have to on..does the bullwhip come in colors also or just blk/white?

Sent from my LGL75C using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ray knight (Jan 9, 2012)

bucks/bulls said:


> Do you use a winder for your hand spools?? I was thinkn about just buying some 1 lb spools and hand spooling...but that seems like a lot of effort when my time is already stretched thin..but I hear it worth the effort..
> I've served around 10 lbs with the halo,but I usually only go that tight for bows I have to on..does the bullwhip come in colors also or just blk/white?
> 
> Sent from my LGL75C using Tapatalk 2


I spool mine on the serving machine. There is a bobbin attachment. Bullwhip comes in colors but you have to call and get it direct. I have red, flo green, hunter green, brown, blue, black and white.


----------



## bucks/bulls (May 23, 2010)

Ray knight said:


> I spool mine on the serving machine. There is a bobbin attachment. Bullwhip comes in colors but you have to call and get it direct. I have red, flo green, hunter green, brown, blue, black and white.


Awesome! When you serve bullwhip in colors(especially flos) does it retain its color or wear off the colors like the bright halo colors?

Sent from my LGL75C using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ray knight (Jan 9, 2012)

bucks/bulls said:


> Awesome! When you serve bullwhip in colors(especially flos) does it retain its color or wear off the colors like the bright halo colors?
> 
> Sent from my LGL75C using Tapatalk 2


Thats the best part! Its not white string with colored wax. Its actually colored string. It keeps its color very bold.


----------



## bucks/bulls (May 23, 2010)

Ray knight said:


> Thats the best part! Its not white string with colored wax. Its actually colored string. It keeps its color very bold.


Now I feel I've been robbed using halo all this time lol..

Sent from my LGL75C using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ray knight (Jan 9, 2012)

This is red bullwhip









The only downside is its more expensive than Halo but not bad if bought by the pound spool.


----------



## bucks/bulls (May 23, 2010)

Your not kiddn..that red looks great..it actually stayed red and didn't go transparent at all.prisewise,ohwell I'm prepared to pay the lil extra for an improvement...

Sent from my LGL75C using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Gapmaster (May 23, 2002)

*Tension*

Not a noob, but have a noob question. I hear you guys say how many pounds your spool material is set at when putting on your servings. How do you know how many pounds it is when your adjusting a wingnut basically? I would love to know how you guys are set up to do this. I always do it by feel, or just by my experience seeing the tension as I put it on. Thanks, Gapmaster


----------



## bucks/bulls (May 23, 2010)

Gapmaster said:


> Not a noob, but have a noob question. I hear you guys say how many pounds your spool material is set at when putting on your servings. How do you know how many pounds it is when your adjusting a wingnut basically? I would love to know how you guys are set up to do this. I always do it by feel, or just by my experience seeing the tension as I put it on. Thanks, Gapmaster


I use a digital fishing scale,just tie a knot around the hook and pull your jig...not sure how others do it though but its not something that needs be performed all the time,just enough to learn the feel of where you wanna be and how much tension on string you need to go that heavy on bobbin..

Sent from my LGL75C using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

same here, everytime I'd use my power server itd snap if I went too tight on it,


Ray knight said:


> Halo always breaks on me. I hate that stuff! Not strong enough for my taste. Finished diameter of served .014 Bullwhip is quite a bit smaller than .014 Halo. Its really good for high strand count cables. Its about the finished size of 2x.


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

thanks for the replies, I'm gonna have to get some other clear/white serving then, cause I dont like this halo, it breaks too easily & imo doesnt seem very tough, at least compared to 3-d which is what I normally use on colored serving


----------

